# Best Pocket Knife



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Folks,
which is the best pocket knife, small but looking for a high quality with a clip that you guys recommend ?
Thanks.
P.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Bud, mine is a Benchmade, can't go wrong with them, great quality and many styles to choose from.
Philly


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

crkt k.i.s.s small nice clip and easily concealed


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

Good choices above.

My choice is a Spyderco Delica - I have quite a few knives but this one has been in my pocket 80% of the timefor the past 10 years and still going strong.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Be carful Guys, I don't agree with it, but all lock back knives are outlawed in many US towns now. This is true even in Texas like San Antonio and switch blades are covered by a old national law. If picked up on a federal charge such as an alcohol charge, one could go to prison if carrying a switch blade knife, no matter what the state law is. Tex-Shooter


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

Really?

In Canada its generally only automatic knives that are illegal (ie switchblades, gravity knives or ones that can be opened by centrifugal force).

Have the american laws changed recently? I use to be a member of a knife forum and I don't recall anyone from the US ever mentioning that lockbacks were illegal in some areas. Of course this was a few years ago. Heck there were even some states that allowed switchblades and balisongs.

Bill



Tex-Shooter said:


> Be carful Guys, I don't agree with it, but all lock back knives are outlawed in many US towns now. This is true even in Texas like San Antonio and switch blades are covered by a old national law. If picked up on a federal charge such as an alcohol charge, one could go to prison if carrying a switch blade knife, no matter what the state law is. Tex-Shooter


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

You don't specify a blade length or price range, but 3 really nice "smallish" locking folders with pocket clips would be the Cold Steel Mini Lawman, Mini AK-47, and the Kershaw PackRat. The PackRat is assisted, while the CS's are manual opening. They all run in the $50 USD range. If that's too pricey, check out some of the new Chinese made Kershaws like the Scamp (there are several others, too, that's just the only one I can recall the name of at the moment, lol). They tend to run in the $25-30 range.

As far as restrictions on locking knives in the USA, there may well be a few cities here and there that don't allow them (I couldn't name any offhand), as knife laws are commonly left to local authorities.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

According to the SA PD they don't worry about the average person only Gang Bangers. When it comes to their 3 inch limit lock back law. I have carried my Buck 110 in it's case on my belt on SA every time I been there and had no issues with the local PD.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

As a retired knife distributer I know that there is more than a few. At one time I did have up to date published list of Texas cities restrictions but I don't anymore. 10 years ago there were 5 cities within 100 miles of me with lock back restrictions and a couple of them had more restrictions on knives than on guns (go figure). Oh and by the way there are quite a few cities outlawing slingshots any more. That is why I frown on some types of wild slingshot talk, as it is just not good for the future of the sport. -- Tex


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

cold steel palstic folder - very cheap . light weight . you can threw it away if in trouble.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

erlkonig said:


> cold steel palstic folder - very cheap . light weight . you can threw it away if in trouble.


The Kudu. Great little folder (I have 2), but Peresh is looking for a pocket clip knife (although I guess with a little work you could add a clip to the Kudu).


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

best edc folder, is the benchmade 550hg griptilian.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kershaw and Gerber and Buck make nice small lockbacks with clips.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My two current EDC's are the Sog Aegis and Cold Steel Pocket Bushman. I highly recommend both knives.


----------



## Hairu (May 18, 2011)

I highly recomend the CRKT m21-12 or any other folder from the m16 carson design series they are super durable sharp hold an edge and they're also really easy to dissassemble if you need to clean it


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

i did not know there was control on knives in the U.S.A. here in England it must be sub 3'' folding non locking blade,a few years back i always carried a buck 110,now because of our laws a canoe folder like this no clip but it sits nice in the pocket.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought this Swiss Army Solo on Amazon recently. Excellent build that should last a lifetime and great price of under £12.00. It has a 3 inch blade and is non locking so UK legal


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thought locking was ok in the uk gents..

http://www.bkcg.co.uk/guide/law.html


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Of course you can add a pocket clip to any knife/tool as long as the thing has a smooth place to attach









clipdraw


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> thought locking was ok in the uk gents..
> 
> http://www.bkcg.co.uk/guide/law.html


Not according to the last paragraph in this article


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> thought locking was ok in the uk gents..
> 
> http://www.bkcg.co.uk/guide/law.html


they ok if you have good reason

A Crown Court case (Harris v DPP), ruled (case law). A lock knife for all legal purposes, is the same as a fixed blade knife. A folding pocket knife must be readily foldable at all times. If it has a mechanism that prevents folding, it's a lock knife (or for legal purposes, a fixed blade) The Court of Appeal (REGINA - v - DESMOND GARCIA DEEGAN 1998) upheld the Harris ruling stating that "folding was held to mean non-locking". No leave to appeal was granted.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i stand corrected. thank you for the info. I don't like this bit of law


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd suggest a benchmade ACFK. killer knife, had mine for years.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Puma Game Warden, quite old but still good working and Mcusta Basic Folder.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

buck old timer spyderco native


----------



## lobow (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, All

Ten years I saw a little slingshot made by an old timer from the hills and he had a small pocket knife cut in to the handle of his slingshot. The best of both worlds.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I love canoe folders. i usually carry my carvers congress by Boker. no clips but in only a few minutes you can hand sew a little pocket inside your pocket to keep a knife upright.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Ivan Glen made slingshots with knives cut into the handles. Here is one. I sold the knives to him. Miss him very much. -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1659-ivan-glens/


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have an old Buck 110 that was re-worked by a real pro knife guy named Wildman. Thing is as solid as any knife I ever owned. I also have owned a small Case Pocketknife with bone scales that was very sweet. I've read and heard very good things about Opinel knives. Flatband


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

In my opinion, the opinel knives are the best value out there. good blade quality, very affordable, locking blade (open and closed on newer ones), and they look neat too. Opinel No.6 is one of my favorite knives to carry.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I keep on on my desk for little jobs. I have better knives, but I do like the #6 Opinel. It was one of the lines that I carried before I retired. (should be realtired!)







-- Tex


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got this boker at an antique shop in seal beach. It's perfect for carving naturals, and keeps a great edge


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I love my SOG Aegis.

Great blade shape with a good belly, super strong lock up, assisted opening, fairly decent AUS-8 steel and scores well on cool factor


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it all depends on what your needs are for a knife, what type steel? lock? materials in the build? price range? you should be more specific, too many types and styles so much to choose from.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

spyderco paramilitary
benchmade 950
ontario rat 1
sog twitch II
case whittler g10
böker stockman grandcanyon
victorinox minichamp
...

I have many many more, but these are the ones that I use most frequently ... depending on the occasion


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

steel is steel, whats your price range?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Even when the knife steel is the same there are other things to consider such as; Grain structure and direction, Grain size (how many times was it heated), was the blade forged from a billet, how was it heat treated, and etc. I have had some knives in my hands that were not made from ideal knife steel, but because they were forged by an expert they were still quite good. Then there are a few commercial manufactures (very few now) built a rep on just taking care of the small things like the steels grain direction. It is amazing to me with all of the modern technology that I have a few 100 year old knives that hold an edge as well as many of the new high carbon blades. -- Tex


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2012)

my edc is a leatherman charge tti









perfect for everything and the cops understand


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2012)

my go bag has one of these beauties


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the TTI is great, to big for edc (heavy) but i have one on my belt at work everyday! and the S30 for the main blade helps.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2012)

newconvert said:


> the TTI is great, to big for edc (heavy) but i have one on my belt at work everyday! and the S30 for the main blade helps.


i wear it horizontal on my belt every day.
lost without it, in my opinion its what people thing a swis army knife is


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Opinel no6


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No clip but much handier IMO, SAK Pioneer or Farmer, the Farmer is handy because the saw cuts like a demon. I went the way of the tacticool modern trend and carried a Benchmade AFCK, a Spyderco endura and a Spyderco military for 5 or so years. Nothing wrong with them and they are all great knives but for day in day out handyness I like my SAK Alox knives. Big fan of opinels as well, great knives for the price. Chris


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a Swiss Army Hiker for "daily" carry. Love the CRKT Lake 111. Dang near indestructable. Hold a good edge. I've only had it for a few months. Can't go wrong with a Buck 110 although it doesn't have a pocket clip.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Ivan Glen made slingshots with knives cut into the handles. Here is one. I sold the knives to him. Miss him very much. -- Tex
> http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1659-ivan-glens/


fantastic idea!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tigger said:


> my go bag has one of these beauties


go bag?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2012)

newconvert said:


> my go bag has one of these beauties


go bag?
[/quote]

bag for if you have to go.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I you want a knife for carving, I really like a basic Stockman style. Three blades, with varying degrees of usefulness, just be careful as they don't lock.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> my go bag has one of these beauties


Wouldn't go so far as to call that a "pocket knife", also don't much know what it would be good for besides prying doors open or cutting your way out of a C130. Chris


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2012)

August West said:


> my go bag has one of these beauties


Wouldn't go so far as to call that a "pocket knife", also don't much know what it would be good for besides prying doors open or cutting your way out of a C130. Chris
[/quote]
folds up and fits in my pocket nice and handy
splits logs
it'll lop off branches up to 2 inch thick with one swipe to make a bivvy
an i don't find it too big for carving.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Interesting conversation. Tells me what I guess I've always known. Pocket knives are like skivies. Everyone needs to find the kind that fit them best.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Of all my extensive knife collection I carry my grand dad's knife I resurrected from a rusty horribly abused knife with the scales all broken up to this and it's my constant companion. Here it lays with my two micarta magnums, I made the new scales from scraps from this SS project of blue jean micarta...sorry for the lousy photo quality.

I also carry sometimes one of my Swiss Army Kinves for it's tool usefulness. Between both of them I've got it all.

I don't carry a combat knife. I've got other hardware for that purpose.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow I never would have guessed that the Netherlands are more relaxed on knife laws than many places in the USA.. Down here you can't carry fixed blades, although they won't usually give you a hard time if you have one in your tackle box. Folders can be up to 11 inches (28cm) opened, and no restrictions on lock systems. Assisted opening and so called butterfly knives not allowed of any size.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

In answer to the OPs question, although I guess a little late... This has been my edc for about twelve years and I really like it. It's an American made Buck, marked on the blade as one of the first 500 of its model. A collector's item to some I guess, but it's bravely taken all the abuse I could dish out. Around 100€ here in euroland but my guess would be cheaper in America and definitely worthy every penny.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Spyderco Endura FFG(full flat grind) is a good one.


----------

